# Soft case recommendations?



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

These are two different types of cases. The X-Spot case is just big enough to fit only your bow and limbs. If it's even big enough for that. The description doesn't give the dimensions. The Easton one will hold all of your shooting gear.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I have an X-spot and it won't have enough room for someone shooting Olympic style (no place for sight/stabs) and only just works for Barebow. Also the arrow tube attachment is basically useless.

I'd get one of the Legend or Aurora backpacks in hindsight.

-Grant


----------



## RockGuitarzan (Nov 20, 2014)

shades9323 said:


> I am looking for an inexpensive case for my new recurve. Will pretty much anything at Lancaster work good?
> 
> What would be the benefit of a pack like this:
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/easton-club-xt-recurve-pack.html
> ...


I just got this for my new take down recurve.I really like it. Has separate large pockets for the riser and the limbs. Then several zippered pockets for everything else. Though I have a separate tube for the arrows.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aurora-dynamic-midi-recurve-bow-case.html


----------



## madison point (Nov 2, 2014)

I have one of the x spot cases from your link. I can technically fit all my equipment in it, but the stiching around one end of the zipper has already come undone, so I'm in the market for a new case and I've only had mine for about three months.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

I'd probably choose the Easton type that has backpack capabilities, comes in very handy taking the bicycle to the range or have a walk a ways.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Although I own a SKB Double Recurve Case (http://www.skbcases.com/sports/sku.php?cat=14&pid=19), it is more than I want to carry locally, but it is a great travel case and airline approved. I have had the same small footprint fiberglass hard case for the last 30 years). It handles my bow, sight, 9" x 5" parts box and 2 dozen arrows.... Anyways, I tried the Hoyt Backpacks and found them storing what I needed, but I also would end up unzipping pocket after pocket looking for what I needed.

I think if I were to buy a mnew vase I would go for the SKB Hybrid 3410 Recurve Case http://www.skbcases.com/sports/sku.php?cat=14&pid=16. Listed on Lancaster for $89.00.


----------



## Ms. X Hunter (Nov 14, 2014)

I have the Legend Streamline 2, and it works great! Comes w/ arrow tube and riser/limb sleeves. Lots of room to hold gear, and is $20 cheaper than the Hoyt. Only had it for a month though, so I can't comment on the durability or life of it.


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ms. X Hunter said:


> I have the Legend Streamline 2, and it works great! Comes w/ arrow tube and riser/limb sleeves. Lots of room to hold gear, and is $20 cheaper than the Hoyt. Only had it for a month though, so I can't comment on the durability or life of it.


I had the same one and really liked it until I got a 27" riser. It fit, but I had to put it in at and angle and took up too much room. Sold it and bought the Hoyt which has tons of room and some nice features.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I have been using the Easton backpack for 2 years now. It fits everything in and has lasted really well.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Bob Furman said:


> I think if I were to buy a mnew vase I would go for the SKB Hybrid 3410 Recurve Case http://www.skbcases.com/sports/sku.php?cat=14&pid=16. Listed on Lancaster for $89.00.


I have one of these, but haven't used it much. I may list it in the next couple days, but shipping is likely a little steep. My son uses a backpack and I use my pelican 1700 (overkill, but I can leave all sorts of things attached when I pack it away). 

Cheers


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Hoyt recurve case/backpack. I can put all my gear in it including my quiver and arrows with ease.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I have found the backpack design to be very useful. Plenty of room for everything.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

The pic of my Hoyt pack has my riser, limbs, sight, plunger, full stabilizer set including v-bar bracket and bars. Easton field quiver, a dozen Arrows, bow stand, bow stringer, finger tab and misc. tools. Still has plenty of room for stuff.


----------



## jegeig (Dec 1, 2013)

Easton stealth core baseball bag. I picked one up for $15 used like new on Amazon. Now around $30. Has backpack straps and all. Fits my Olympic style gear. Arrow tube and long rod go in the bat compartment. You will need a separate riser and limb sleeve though.


----------



## leschrader (Jun 26, 2012)

Unless your traveling by air, get a back pack style with a suit case handle on the side. The back pack straps are handy if you have to "hoof it" a distance and the handle is great if you only have to go from the parking lot. I wound up with the SF Premium-L. It will easily hold all your gear and if packed right, two 27" bows, limbs, two quivers and all the associated addons along with over a dozen arrows in the included tube. If all you have is one bow, it's easy. Any of the back pack types will do, but get one for a 27" riser if you have a choice.....it gives you a little more room.

Larry


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

I use a Legend backpack and I can basically leave my whole rig in there disassembled, arrows and stab in the arrow tube, riser and a set of limbs in the pack in their own bag, bunch of tools and the sight in the front pocket, quiver tucked into the main area. I don't have to worry where things are because everything has a spot. I can decide to go shoot and basically throw the bag in the car and go. I take it around to driveable tournaments and can bring my bow plus spares.

When I first started out I used something like the soft recurve case and since some are just one big open area that zips around, I think it provides less protection for the items, and less security that what you want stays in there. I would show up to my first tournaments and the armguard I thought was in the pile of loose items in the case wasn't there. Luckily there was usually a shop you could buy an armguard at. But it's inefficient. Something with more pockets where you can have more of a system for items being in the right place is helpful in making sure they get there.

I use a hardcase for airplane trips at the suggestion of people on here/ to ensure it's allowed on the plane.

Couple things you might bear in mind, some packs don't come with an arrow tube and some do. Mine came with one but I bought an extra arrow tube, one for outdoor arrows the other for indoor. I go back and forth between inside and outside and having different color tubes helps me remember to bring the right stuff. I still occasionally forget but if you have separate arrow sets it's easier than dumping whole sets of arrows in and out of tubes. Just switch the stab and go.


----------



## shades9323 (Dec 27, 2004)

I went with the Easton Club XT backpack. I wonder if I can put my kids Diamond Atomic in it too for our trips to the range.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I use fishing rod cases. My daughter and I love ours for local tournaments. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=03474204&rid=20


----------



## TerpSox (Feb 19, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> I use fishing rod cases. My daughter and I love ours for local tournaments.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=03474204&rid=20


Which size do you prefer?


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have an SF Archery pack http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sf-axiom-plus-recurve-backpack.html for 1 month, and it has ripped the zipper away from the main pocket already. I like the idea of those fishing rod cases.


----------



## TerpSox (Feb 19, 2014)

limbwalker -

Thanks for the link. Would not have thought about checking out that type of case. I like the 3 full length interior pockets and multiple exterior pockets. BTW, these cases are on sale. I just ordered the larger 12 rod case at a sizable discount.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

TerpSox said:


> limbwalker -
> 
> Thanks for the link. Would not have thought about checking out that type of case. I like the 3 full length interior pockets and multiple exterior pockets. BTW, these cases are on sale. I just ordered the larger 12 rod case at a sizable discount.


As did I. They're on sale for $25 off regular price for the 12 rod case (~42 percent off). I don't know how long the sale will be running, but I got one for myself and one for my daughter. Yes, John, I'm sorta copying you! Thanks for the pointer!

-Kent W.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

No worries! I have been using my Cabelas fishing rod case for about 4 years now, and still love it for local travel. Glad they are on sale. They are well made and incredibly well suited for what we do. Mine takes a 36" Cabelas arrow tube in the center section perfectly.


----------



## Maxbks (Jan 23, 2012)

So is the 12 rod case the size to go with. I would like to be able to put a Bohning quiver with arrows in it also.
Debating with myself between 9 or 12 rod case. They look like a nice affordable and functionable case to carry everything together.
Thanks for any replies,
Max


----------



## unistar (Sep 29, 2012)

i got the 12. its great,you can,t go wrong.


----------



## Sc0- (Sep 19, 2010)

I picked up a Legends Pro-Tour pack, for a 25" riser it is large enough and capable of carrying all of my gear. Int includes an expandable arrow tube and a sleeve with two zippered pockets, the 25" riser fits inside one of the pockets. If you have a 27" riser then you should look at the Legend Diamond pack instead


----------



## TerpSox (Feb 19, 2014)

Maxbks said:


> So is the 12 rod case the size to go with. I would like to be able to put a Bohning quiver with arrows in it also.
> Debating with myself between 9 or 12 rod case. They look like a nice affordable and functionable case to carry everything together.
> Thanks for any replies,
> Max


I went with the 12 rod case since it has 3 full length interior pockets. I put my riser in one, limbs and stabilizer in another, arrow tube and quiver in in the center pocket. The longer exterior pocket holds a bow stand and the 2 shorter exterior pockets hold various accessories. Plenty of room for everything and it has dual straps if you want to carry it on your back.


----------



## Walrustx (Jan 9, 2015)

I picked up my 12 yesterday. Lots of room. Looks like everything and more will fit. Product is well made. My only gripe is the giant *CABELAS* logo printed across the side. It would be nice if it had some carry handles sewn on in addition to the detachable carry straps.


----------



## TerpSox (Feb 19, 2014)

Walrustx said:


> I picked up my 12 yesterday. Lots of room. Looks like everything and more will fit. Product is well made. My only gripe is the giant *CABELAS* logo printed across the side. It would be nice if it had some carry handles sewn on in addition to the detachable carry straps.


Yeah, would be nice to have a carry handle. And I, too could do without the advertising.


----------

